# GAU-8 Avenger/GSh-30-6 de 30mm.



## CharlesBronson (Sep 11, 2008)

Comparativa entre los cañones de 6 tubos y 30mm Made in Usa vs el diseño Ruso.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 11, 2008)

*AN/GAU-8 Avenger de 30mm: *

El Avenger es un cañon rotativo de 7 tubos, montado exclusivamente en el A/OA-10 Thunderbolt, usado contra tanques y vehiculos blindados.

El GAU-8 ubicado debajo de la nariz del avion esta fabricado por la compania Lockheed-Martin Armament System. ( Anteriormente por Martin-Marietta Armament systems)

El ciclo de funcionamiento es el tipico de las armas tipo Gatling, con un motor electrico proveyendo energia hidraulica para girar los tubos que mediante levas empujan al cerrojo realizando los distintos ciclos de alimentancion, disparo y extracción de las vainas. 

La cadencia de disparo es pre-programable desde la cabina, estas pueden ser 1800, 2100, 3900 ó 4200 disparos por minuto. Generalmente las cadencias bajas se usan en tiro de practica y las mas altas estan reservadas para el tiro de combate. El arma pesa 791 kg y tiene un largo total de 6,70 metros, la enorme tolva de municion alberga 1175 disparos que son enviados a la recamara por medio de una cinta sin eslabones.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 15, 2008)

*La municion de 30x173 mm:* 

Son tres tipos: un Perforante (API), explosivo (HE), y de practicas (TP) ninguno posee trazador. 
Normalmente en combate la cinta de municion se compone de perforantes y explosivos en relacion 4 a 1 respectivamente. 

La municion explosiva se denomina PGU-13/B, utiliza una espoleta de impacto M505 y es bastante convencional con cuerpo de acero perlitico, relleno explosivo-incendiario y banda de conduccion plastica. 






La bala perforante incendiaria ( la mas conocida) es la PGU-14/B que consiste en un nucleo de uranio empobrecido (UE) aleado con un 1 por ciento de titanio que pesa 300 gramos, rodeado de una mezcla de fosforo, magnesio y termita, envuelto en una cubierta de aluminio de 1mm de espesor. Tiene una velocidad inicial de 1025 m/s y penetra 68 mm de blindaje estandar de la OTAN a 500 metros y 40mm a 1000m. 






El proyectil pesa 378 gramos y tiene una V0 de 1020 metros por segundo


----------



## Venganza (Sep 16, 2008)

Que canon! Creo que es el diseno de un hombre, no de un comite de ingenierios como con los armamentos ahora! Creo tambien que es el canon de avion mas poderoso en todo el mundo. Sabes que como compara con los canones de 30mm de la Rusia?

Venganza


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Un vídeo que muestra su rapidísima cadencia de tiro:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjVR_E7hQGs_



Jan.


----------



## Venganza (Sep 16, 2008)

Hijole! Increible! Tiene un sonido como ningun otro canon. Feliz dia de independencia de Mexico!

Venganza


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 16, 2008)

> Creo tambien que es el canon de avion mas poderoso en todo el mundo. Sabes que como compara con los canones de 30mm de la Rusia?



Se compara favorablemente como lo veras mas tarde cuando ponga las caracteristicas del GSh-6-30.



> Feliz dia de independencia de Mexico!



Jan es español y yo soy Argentino...asi que...



> Un vídeo que muestra su rapidísima cadencia de tiro:
> 
> YouTube - GAU 8 test fire this time a good one



Muy buen video, como les gusta los explosivos a base de aluminio a los yanks.


----------



## Venganza (Sep 16, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Jan es español y yo soy Argentino...asi que...



Lo lamento! Es un dia importante en el suroeste de Los EEUU. Vivo in Tejas. Yo se que no es tan importante en Argentina y especialmente en Espana. Me gustan las imagenes, especialmente el dibujo en color del Avenger.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 16, 2008)

Independencia Argentina: 9 de julio de 1816

Dia nacional de España: 12 de octubre.


*Ventajas y desventajas del uranio empobrecido *






Contrariamente a lo que se pudiera pensar el UE resulta barato para las fuerzas armadas de USA, tomandolo de los cientos de plantas nucleares del pais que lo descartan como desecho. 

Igualmente es mas pesado que el tugsteno y debido que es mas blando se puede moldear y tornear con mayor facilidad que las aleaciones de carbura empleadas en otras municiones. Otra caracteristica notable del U238 para aplicaciones militares es que al golpear o rozar con otros metales desprende chispas, lo cual mejora la performance incendiaria en la bala API de UE. 
La radiacion que posee sigue siendo un tema de discusion, aunque de hecho el U238 es mucho menos radioactivo que el U235. Tambien el mineral se somete a tratamientos para reducir la radiacion aun mas. 

Pese a todo existen una gran cantidad de casos de cancer en veteranos de la guerra del golfo, los cuales se han expuesto a este material ya sea curioseando en los vehiculos iraquies destruidos o manipulando municion en el A-10 o el M1A1 Abrams.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 21, 2008)

Una buena imagen que demuestra claramente el tamaño del Avenger.
Y otra del A-10 usando su cañon sobre un campo de tiro en Alaska.


----------



## Venganza (Sep 22, 2008)

Imagenes interesantes. No se que el canon produce tan humo cuando se tira. Es un problema para el piloto, la cantidad del humo? Me parece que posiblemente afecta la vista del piloto.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 22, 2008)

Aparentemente si, pero no que afecte la punteria por los sistema electronicos que tiene el A-10.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 28, 2008)

*Cañon Aerotransportado GSh-6-30*

Un nuevo cañon para un nuevo avion. 

A principios de 1970 los estamentos de la Fuerza Aerea sovietica plantearon la necesidad de desarrollar una version especializada en ataque al suelo del caza de geometria variable Mig-23. 

El nuevo rol que se le habia encomendado a este cazabombardero denominado Mig-27 hacia necesario una mejora en su armamento fijo. 

El arma estandar en el Mig-23BN era el cañon bitubo GSh-23L, esta habia quedado desfasada ya que el poder de destruccion de sus proyectiles de 23 mm a una velocidad media estaba claramente superado por las nuevas familias de blindados introducidas por los paises de la OTAN. 

El desarrollo del nuevo armamento no se vislumbraba para nada facil ya que en general la mayoria de los cañones aerotrasportados sovieticos de la epoca estaban por debajo de la prestaciones de sus equivalente occidentales. 

Para el nuevo avion se buscaba un arma que no solo pudiera destruir a blindados portapersonal y carros ligeros , sino tambien incapacitar a los tanques mas pesados como el futuro M1A Abrams. 

Para lograr ese objetivo se comenzo el diseño de un arma de grueso calibre, en el orden de los 45mm y que con proyectiles que emplearan el princìpio de la carga huega para lograr mayor penetracion. Sin embargo el desarrollo y construccion de este tipo de arma llevaria un tiempo considerable. Se nececitaba una que pudiera estar disponible en un futuro cercano. Para ello se adopto una solucion interina, esta era la de producir una cañon multitubo de 30 mm, cosa que daba un buen balance entre el peso de la municion y el volumen de fuego caracteritico de los cañones tipo "Gatling". 

Eventualmente un arma de 45mm fue construida y probada en los URSS, esta era el prototipo TBK-700 , pero se abandono su desarrollo dado el caotico final de la Union sovietica en 1991.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 30, 2008)

*Eleccion del calibre. *

Dadas las directivas del general y Ministro de Defensa V.Y.Shabanov, que habia ordenado la estandarizacion del calibre para las Fuerzas terrestres aerea y maritimas se escogio el 30 mm para el nuevo cañon. 

Las directivas de Shabanov se siguieron solo en parte, en la practica si bien el calibre era el mismo, los tipos de municion especializadas hacian casi imposible intercambiarlas entre las armas de las didtinta Fuerzas. 

El aumento de 23 a 30mm trajo como consecuencia que el peso de la municion se duplicó, y la carga explosiva transportada dentro de la bala practicamente fue triplicada. El largo de la vaina de 165mm aumentaba la velocidad inicial de 715 a aprox 850 m/s. 

La municion para cañones aereos de 30x165mm. 

*De izq a derecha. UOF-84 (Explosivo), OFZT ( explosivo con trazador), FZ (explosivo con autodestruccion.) BT ( perforante.)* 


*El GSh es su forma definitiva.*

La nueva arma de tubos multiples incrementaba entre 350 y 400% la cadencia de disparo. 
El primer diseño ruso para un cañon tipo Gatling habia sido el arma AO-18 de 30mm, esta estaba diseñada por V.P Gryazev y A. G. Shipunov. 

Esta cañon diseñado a principio de los 60, estaba pensado para ser un arma de defensa puntual emplazada en el montaje AK-630 usado contra los nuevos misiles antibuque rozaolas. 

Sin embargo el arma naval AO-18 no era utilizable en un montaje aerotransportado. Antes de ser colocada en el cazabombardero Mig deberia sufrir varias modificaciones. 

El sistema de refrigeracion liquida fue eliminado, y se acortaron los cañones. El resultado obvio fue una reduccion de peso, el AO-18 tenia un largo de 2176mm x un ancho de 295mm y una altura de 336mm. 

En el nuevo cañon designado GSh-30A estos valores eran de 1876mm por 252mm y 285 mm de altura, su peso era de 145 kg. 

La velocidad en boca se situaba en los 850 metros/seg. era alimentado por una cinta de munición de 300 cartuchos pudiendo disparar balas explosivas incendiarias o perforantes. 

La cadencia de tiro era enorme, variaba entre 5500 y 6100 dpm. El alcance efectivo contra blancos terrestres se estimaba en mas de 1200 metros y contra blancos aereos en 600 metros. 

Con su alta cadencia se calculo que los cañones durarian "solo" unos 6000 disparos, esos valores se aplicaban solamente si se tenia la precaucion de dejarlos enfrian por 10 seg. por cada rafaga de 100 o 200 disparos. 

Un hecho a tener en cuanta es que si bien el conjunto de los cañones gira por efecto de los gases derivados del disparo, para iniciar ese movimiento se bombea aire comprimido por un conducto especial, esta carga hace girar los 6 tubos y comenzar la seccion de disparos, luego el sistema de gases accelera esta cadencia hasta alcanzar su velocidad de giro maxima que en el caso de el GSh-6-30A era algo mas 1000 revoluciones por minuto. 






La nueva arma fue instalada en el mismo lugar que habia ocupado el GSh-23L, esto es bajo el compartimiento del deposito Nº 1. 
Este emplazamiento se ubicaba por debajo y en el centro del fuselage. El cañon sobresalia completamente del fuselage y su carenado era pequeño, esto se hizo para falicitar su accesibilidad y mantenimiento.El conjunto de los 6 tubos estab inclinado 1º 15` hacia abajo para reducir la tendendia a bajar la nariz del avion en el disparo. 

*GSh-6-30A bajo Mig-27.*






No se uso una tolva desmontable para alimentarlo, en cambio había un compartimiento especial para la munición que ovcupaba casi todo el espacio entre los amazones Nº13 y Nº14, por lo tanto se hizo introducir modificaciones en ese lugar. 

La cinta con 300 disparos pesaba alrededor de 275 kg, se cargaba por compartimientos ubicados en la parte superior del fuselaje delantero y las vainas usadas se expulsaban a traves de una ranura en el piso del compartimiento para munición


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 2, 2008)

El tremendo fogonazo que causa el GSH-6-30 disparando a 6000rpm. 
Fragmento de filmacion para la TV.


----------

